# Someone stole our dogs please help



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

This morning we woke up with the gate open and our puppies gone. They would never stray far from home. Our gate wasn't the only one open in the neighborhood. I love these puppies more than you could imagine. 
One is a boy and he is a big chocolate Labrador, his name is Bones and he has like amber eyes with a little green in the middle. His nose is a really dark chocolatetly color and he looks almost like a black lab with how dark his coat is.
Ginger is a girl yellow lab who is darker in some places and lighter than others. If they got out and weren't stolen they would no doubt be together. Please, please if you live in Las Vegas Nevada please keep an eye out for them....
I don't know what to do... These dogs are my life....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Call the police and the humane society or dog warden immediately. Post things on craigslist. Get pictures out there.

If they might be lost, make sure to call local vets, shelters, and again the police and dog warden.

I hope your babies come back to you. The last time I lost my dog was awful, and since then I always try to catch stray dogs and find their homes.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Also, if the dogs enjoy car rides, that is the only way to get my dog to come back. Go around on foot, call them.

If you spot them, try to entice them to run to you. DO NOT run at them. If they won't come, attempt to get them to play -- get their attention, call them playfully and run in the opposite direction. Don't run far unless they are following.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> Call the police and the humane society or dog warden immediately. Post things on craigslist. Get pictures out there.
> 
> If they might be lost, make sure to call local vets, shelters, and again the police and dog warden.
> 
> I hope your babies come back to you. The last time I lost my dog was awful, and since then I always try to catch stray dogs and find their homes.


My dad called the police and they are on their way here apparently. 
I'm trying to post everywhere I can at the moment. I'm so scared that I'll never see them again....
They have tags and are microchipped so I would think someone would have called....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

They could very well still be on the run. Every time my dogs have gotten out, it was like a horse let into a new pasture. F-ing crazy hard to catch.

It's also an unfortunate time for them to be lost, early Monday morning.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

They aren't like that though.... They are kind of dog you can walk outside without a leash. And they wouldn't have gone far.... Ginger is a huge wuss...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I hope you find them soon  

Are there any local parks? I would check there first... Or if you walk them in a certain routine, try those areas as well as the dogs are likely to smell familiarity. 

I hope they werent stolen... :/ idk why anyone would steal full grown adult dogs... puppies maybe to make a buck but adult dogs? Why...


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Do you have a third dog? Really, the best thing you can do is to go around on foot. If you have a third dog, they might lead you on the right way or help get a nervous pup to find you. Meanwhile, leave the gate open.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

PaigeRose said:


> I hope you find them soon
> 
> Are there any local parks? I would check there first... Or if you walk them in a certain routine, try those areas as well as the dogs are likely to smell familiarity.
> 
> I hope they werent stolen... :/ idk why anyone would steal full grown adult dogs... puppies maybe to make a buck but adult dogs? Why...


In my city, dog theft is a problem. It is connecting to CL flipping and other immoral practices.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I mean, here in Philly, dog fighting rings are HUGE and almost every inner city shelter dog is a pitbull... ive seen dogs used as bait dogs before but that was like in the absolute ghetto... I dunno I guess the areas I associate with dog stealing is not where I pictured Voltage to live.... but I have no idea, hah.

People flip dogs on CL??? Like, I'll trade you my dog for a computer???

Also, I agree with finding a 3rd dog to help find Bones and Ginger... If my dog isnt in the yard the first place I look is my neighbors houses/yards, especially the ones that have dogs or frequently dish out treats.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My dog is usually about five blocks over when the panic that she isn't home and can't find the way home sets in.

No, they steal/adopt for free, then charge a "rehoming fee" aka adoption fee AKA animal sales. 

Also; dog stealing in the ghetto is not a good idea. The dogs are trained to be guards and you are more aware that theft could happen at all times in the ghetto than elsewhere. At least, that's the "ghetto life" I knew, but it's about ten years dated. People in nicer neighborhoods are more trusting and likely to forget to lock things up.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Jeez I feel so naive now..... I always thought the adoption fee people stuck on CL ads was to prevent people from taking dogs for free... Like because they have to pay money they ensure a good home... I guess not. God I never want to browse CL ads for animals again haha. 

I mean, the bait dogs Ive seen have come from the ghetto in hoarding/dog fighting situations, I used to watch a lot of Animal Cops... and the former bait dogs ive come across in person are in foster care/adopted out already.

Yeah usually im like 'OH a dog lemme go pet it!!!!!!' but in a bad area where the dog is clearly not friendly, I stay away.


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

I found this site, dont know if it will help or not but it is better than nothing. http://www.helpinglostpets.com/petdetail/addpet.aspx

Ask your neighbors, even those farther down the street if they saw or heard anything suspicous. Also ask for them to check their bushes, and yards. I to own dogs that wouldnt leave your side for an instant, but if they are injured or frightened then they may not want to move.

put an ad in the paper, and on other online sites. and scour craigslist, your local and area humane societies daily. 
Hope you find your furbabies  I dont know what I would do if my dogs vanished from my yard


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I live near a not so great area but my neighborhood isn't too bad. It was EXTREMELY windy last night and Zach had taken out the garbage. It's possible he didn't shut it right. The latch is pretty hard to open and close...
I'm going to keep an eye on craigslist to make sure they aren't on there than....
There is a cop here right now investigating this.
I already called the animal shelters but one is completely automated and the other isn't answering.....
I'm going to try again soon....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Bones is actually a defensive dog. He growls at people when we are in the car and he has thrown himself at my brother when my bro was pretending to punch me.
And then another time my bro cut all his hair off and bones didn't recognize him and when he walked into my room bones started growling at him. He lunged but half way through realized it was Bubba and attacked with kisses instead. They usually bark at anyone who approaches the house too and I didn't hear any barking last night....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Check their hours, some are closed Mondays (like in my area).

A defensive dog is unfortunately more the danger. Harder to approach, to catch. More likely to need to call animal control if he was in my yard.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Make sure youre calling the right shelters too. Sadly not all of them are intake shelters. For example, here you cant take a dog down to the SPCA and surrender it, you have to go to ACCT (Animal Control and Care Team). 

Lots of positive thoughts coming your way, I'll be checking this thread for updates all day. <3


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

We don't have a third dog btw, just the two. 
And we called animal control and the lied shelter here which both take in lost dogs.
Ginger is probably terrified....
Does anyone know of any where else people would try to sell stolen dogs?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

CL or hoobly. Maybe a facebook classifieds group.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I've been checking everything and no sign of them.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you canvassed the neighborhood? Usually, I take a lost dog into my residence since it is secure. Then, I go looking for people who seem to be looking for something and ask around about a dog meeting the physical description.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

We've asked the people who were outside. Went around the neighborhood shouting their names...
I love them so much and I want nothing more than to just get them back home

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

If you don't find them, remember to search Craigslist everyday. If they were stolen for CL flipping you need to keep an eye out. If you find them call the police and report them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

We got them!
Someone called us about Bones and we went and got him and then while we were looking for Ginger we got a call from someone about her. There weren't even near each other.
Ginger has some scrapes on her tummy and she keeps licking her paw, I gave her a massage to check for injuries and she seems okay otherwise.
I'm so glad we got them back. We were terrified we never see them again. Both me and my dad were in tears all day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Any updates? :/ I wish I could do more to help.

ETA OMG YAYYYYY yay  so so happy to hear!!!! Also glad theyre okay!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh, I'm so glad to see you got these. Somehow this thread got marked read so I was sitting around waiting for an update.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Yay!! So happy you found your dogs


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Never leave your dogs outside!! Because you said you woke up and they were gone I am assuming they sleep outside. Don't do this! People steal dogs all the time and sell or breed or bait them out. I can cite you articles where criminals admit to doing this.
Thank god you got them back! But the risk is not worth it. Also, a dog is at its best curled in the bed with you. All 3 of mine sleep with me and they only go outside to potty and when I go out with them. I refuse to take a chance on someone hurting my children.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Korra said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Never leave your dogs outside!! Because you said you woke up and they were gone I am assuming they sleep outside. Don't do this! People steal dogs all the time and sell or breed or bait them out. I can cite you articles where criminals admit to doing this.
> Thank god you got them back! But the risk is not worth it. Also, a dog is at its best curled in the bed with you. All 3 of mine sleep with me and they only go outside to potty and when I go out with them. I refuse to take a chance on someone hurting my children.


I have two dogs that live outside. They both mean the world to me and would be inside, only my mother has severe asthma and cannot handle being around them. She barely gets by with the one cat, one (very small) dog, and rats I have inside. And they spend the majority of their time in my room with me. One being a pitbull and the other a bloodhound mix, they are also very large and too cumbersome for our small house. They are both in my fenced yard and on leads. They are let off daily for walks and playing, which lasts a few hours. Under constant supervision of me, my brother, or my dad. I live far out in the country and have had a dog stolen before, but I've realized that as long as they are kept on their leads when I'm not watching them (especially at night) they are safe. Neither are trusting of strangers, so no one would be able to get close enough to unhook and take them. They also both have motion detecting lights within the area that anyone would have to cross to get to them. They have microchips as well.

What I'm trying to say is some people have to keep dogs outside. I have no choice, but to. It's a matter of precautions taken that determine their safety.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Korra said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Never leave your dogs outside!! Because you said you woke up and they were gone I am assuming they sleep outside. Don't do this! People steal dogs all the time and sell or breed or bait them out. I can cite you articles where criminals admit to doing this.
> Thank god you got them back! But the risk is not worth it. Also, a dog is at its best curled in the bed with you. All 3 of mine sleep with me and they only go outside to potty and when I go out with them. I refuse to take a chance on someone hurting my children.


My dogs sleep in bed with us, they are NEVER made to be outside for any length of time for any reason. We have a doggy door that goes out into an enclosed backyard. They are only ever out there to warm up or go to the bathroom and they have complete reign of the house and all the furniture. They even have their own couch. Sometimes they alternate between my parents bed and mine and my parents presumed they were with me while I presumed them to be in their bed.
I don't believe in making dogs sleep outside anyway. Just seems cruel and unusual.
Our pups aren't pets, they are family and we treat them as such

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Some people only know on having am outside dog that's how they grew up we have a pit that sleeps.in the garage he has a doggy door to come in the house and to the yard he actually doesn't like to be inside during the night so he's mostly in the garage I do worry about him though since he is pit either two things could happen they could kill him or use him to fight so I try to keep him inside but when he howls like a banshee what are you to do

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

> I have two dogs that live outside. They both mean the world to me and would be inside, only my mother has severe asthma and cannot handle being around them


Yes, situations like this happen. And there is no way around this. But the vast majority of people who do keep animals as outdoor pets do so simply because 
1. They do not want to take the time to train the animal to behave in a house
2. They do not like animals in the house
3. They simply do not realize animals other than livestock belong in a house.
But situations like allergies are unavoidable. That is why it is great that you take such precautions.



> I don't believe in making dogs sleep outside anyway. Just seems cruel and unusual.
> Our pups aren't pets, they are family and we treat them as such


Good  I had no way of knowing for sure, so I was making a statement to a blanket concept in general. But I am glad that it does not apply to you and that you have puppy children too! :3



> Some people only know on having am outside dog that's how they grew up


This is exactly why I made the statement. As a rescuer of many dogs who come from horrible situations, I can't help but try to advise people and make a comment when I can that I hope will be taken seriously by people who keep dogs outside. My family itself was one. My 13 year old lab/Rott was raised outside for the first 2 years of his life. He only came inside in hurricane or terrible storms. None of us knew any better. And of course I didn't bond with him too well. I was a kid and he spent all of his time outside and he was so wild from the lack of attention that he knocked all of us over. But when we moved he had to become an indoor dog....and I (and my parents) learned what a different animal they become when they are true members of the family. They become calmer, happier, and healthier, not to mention more bonded to you. Through the decade or so we have had him, I and my parents learned that pets are meant to live with you if possible. Now, even my mother thinks a dog kept permanently outside isnt fair.


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

I think the only dogs that should be living outside are working dogs... and even then I could never do it. Way too many dangers for me to not have horrible anxiety 24/7 worrying about them.


----------

